# Sticky  Contact List



## darkreever

We all have lives away from the Heresy and the other places we frequent online, and sometimes those lives throw us curve-balls that make online life more of a hassle. Perhaps it keeps us from posting in RP’s when we want to, or takes up so much time or something so big occurs that we forget completely. Players and GM’s always have the option of PMing others, but there are times when that is just not fast enough, or when the inbox is full and you have no other way of contacting a person.

Komanko had the thought of creating a contact list for us, something along the lines of a marriage between the introductions in Fall in Heretics and other ways of contacting members/players beyond PM’s and emails, and was kind enough to give me the honour of posting it up. Any information you give is voluntary, and is intended to help us all become a tad more familiar with each other, and see if we cannot make a few things a touch easier.



Forum name:


Name: (First name only, last name at your discretion)


Age: 


Means of communication:
MSN, skype, AIM, etc.


Location: (Country, city, state, whatever.)



Roleplay experience: (How long have you been roleplaying outside of bed)



Theme preferences: (For example, Horror, action, etc…)



Memorable roleplay from the past:



Favorite roleplaying system: (For example D&D, Call of Cthulhu, etc…)



Favorite games:


Favorite roleplaying moment:


Favorite quote:



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?:


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?


----------



## darkreever

And well, who would I be if I wasn't one of the first to post and set an example right?

Forum name: darkreever (or reever, just not dark because so many of them are floating around the internet.)


Name: Brian


Age: 23 (22 but we are close enough to my birthday anyway)


Means of communication:
On Aim: darkreever13
Steam: darkreever13
MSN: darkreever
I have a yahoo account somewhere, but the name eludes me at this time

Location: New York, around the Rochester area

Roleplay experience: 
-Six years online role playing
-Four years of Inquisitor
-Less than one year of Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader
-I tried D&D once, so about an hour of that
-Theres a D20 amongst my things, that counts for experience right?:grin:

All in all, to my thirteen-ish years of playing GW games, I have about eight or nine years of various roleplaying experience.

Theme preferences: Honestly, I like a bit of horror and romance. Emotion, interaction, and detail run high in both of them and I truly do love character interaction and detail.

Memorable roleplay from the past: That would be Dr._Nick's original incarnation of the Eight Winds of Chaos. For me it was well and truly the time in my playing that I shifted from beyond the card-board cutout characters and into the more in depth ones.

Favorite roleplaying system: I rather like inquisitor, the whole D100 system makes a lot of sense to me, especially when we get to see how superhuman or inhuman beings are able to exceed the 100 scale and go beyond it. (Since in inquisitor, 100 is the pinnacle of unaugmented human capability.)

Favorite games: Outside of roleplaying: total annihilation, dead space 1 and 2, command and conquer tiberian sun, assassins creed 2, knights of the old republic 1 and 2, super mario rpg, ocorina of time and twilight princess (legend of zelda), megaman x.

Favorite roleplaying moment: Hm.. I think I am going to have to borrow one from my brother actually. It's from D&D, they were protecting a wagon or caravan or something and are suddenly beset by a dozen or so goblin wolf riders. One of the party attempts to hurl his spear at an enemy, rolls a critical fail, hits one of the horses instead, and the whole wagon lurches to the side and throws everyone into the woods. My brother, playing a paladin, spends the next few actions throttling the life from a number of goblins and wolves as he searches for his sword.

Favorite quote: "We are eighty stories up, with armed guards at every entrance, and here under false identification, what could possibly go wrong?" - Inquisitorial agent Petero calming a witness before something goes horribly wrong.

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: This one I abstain from answering, because I am more interested to see what the rest of you think.

Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?

Well obviously this thread needs to be re-titled to something about worshipping Jezlad and myself. Just doesn't make sense to have it any other way right?


----------



## BlackGuard

Forum name: BlackGuard

Name: Chris


Age: 21


Means of communication:
MSN: [email protected]

Location: Houston, TX


Roleplay experience: Nothing organised. I played various one-night zombie roleplays via AIM years ago, I've played Manga RPGs, I've done some very minor Deathwatch. Had a deal with a friend of mine where we both made characters and had them battle virtually every night for roughly two years. 


Theme preferences: Anything really. War I do tend to have a minor preference for but only if done correctly. Beyond that, zombies.



Memorable roleplay from the past: My friend Flare's and I's constantly Flare Vs. Vaughn Roleplay.


Favorite roleplaying system: Didn't realize there were systems. If there is one I like it'd say Character Roleplay, and by that I mean both people give and take a little from the other as they fight -- blow for blow roughly until finally one of them words their attack just right and the other one words theirs just wrong and death follows.


Favorite games: Call of Duty: Black Ops, Knights of the Old Republic I & II, Fable (I, II, & III), Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, Borderlands, Battlefield 1942, Total Wars Series (virtually all of them).


Favorite roleplaying moment: Never been in anything organized. Although one time, my friend 'Flare' and I were doing one of our regular battles. He'd managed to land several very key and well-placed blows with his swords. It was actually the last fight I remember. I jumped back and fluttered my characters trench-coat-styled jacket around him to conceal his movement. He charged me with one of his ki-based attacks, and only found the barrell of a .50 caliber pistol I'd introduced six months ago -- never used it in that capacity. His ki-blast hit me dead in the chest, ripping it wide open, and I shot him through the skull with the gun.



Favorite quote: "Hey, I'm not always right! But I'm never wrong" - Walton and Johnson Radio Show



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Roleplay wise. I'd like to see a series of in-depth roleplay were players truly get to develop their characters. I'm not talking about all of us being Captains of the Ultramarines with centuries of warfare behind us. I'd like something where we start out as initiates to some totally DIY Chapter of the GMs making with no real background or foundation -- right out of the flesh mills of Mars per say. Then the challenges he throws at us, combined with our roleplaying skills, and the constant depthness to the game culminate in a number of various roleplays were our characters are eventually retired.

The point is so that we can look back on all of our achievements and smile -- knowing that our character was truly developed by us and truly unique. It makes the whole ordeal "worth it" in my opinion.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
You're asking for a Contact List with a bit a additional information ... how could the title be any more acceptable?


----------



## unxpekted22

Forum name: Unxpekted22


Name: Brian 


Age: 22


Means of communication:
email: [email protected] (dont send me spam :threaten: but thats why I have multiple email accounts so its whatev.)


Location: Virginia, soon to be Tennessee



Roleplay experience: like two years on heresy and used to do some similar online rps like these but with the star wars universe. That and several video game rpgs.



Theme preferences: action, sci-fi, adventure, humor, 



Memorable roleplay from the past: My ABTN series and The Claw 



Favorite roleplaying system: I just stick to online RP threads now. got tired of video game RPGs and never learned D&D or any tabletop types.



Favorite games: Warhammer 40k, Gears of War (1st), unholy war, 


Favorite roleplaying moment: Seeing as my experience is actually pretty limited I have to say the claw, and the claw as a whole because its everything that Blackguard said he would like to see in the RPTs


Favorite quote: "Abandon all hope ye who enter here" :laugh: prob not my favorite but a good one. some others: "life is a lesson. you learn it when your through."
and " I have to admit that I wait to talk, but I'm trying harder to listen." 



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Guess there's not too much I can ask. Seeing people who are new get better and better with each post is good. I guess I'd like to see people be able to stick to the RPS they join better but hey thats the reason this contact list was made, because sometimes its impossible to fit in that post on heresy when your exhausted from life.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title? Yep! I think its fine.


----------



## komanko

Forum name: komanko, if you saw someone else by that name somewhere then its probably me. As I never met someone who uses this nick other then me. Unless I have secret admirers 


Name: Yuval Belenky, not really hiding it (like my account passwords XD), Belenky is white in Russian lol.


Age: Soon to be 18, on May 25.


Means of communication:
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: komanko2008 (forgot my previous accounts name and password although it was probably komanko )
AIM: [email protected] (Don't generally use it but can switch to it if needed.)
Steam: komanko
Facebook: Yuval Belenky (Don't ask me why I have it ><)
Email: [email protected]
Xfire: [email protected]

Look me anywhere you want, most of the time its my email or just komanko 



Location: Israel, Tel - Aviv.



Roleplay experience: 
A year and a half of officially GMed D&D adventures.
Three years of non stable but fun one - two free roleplaying.
2 years of forum roleplaying, actually was having a hard time roleplaying in Hebrew as its a stupid language and I prefer English. Sooo, counting Heresy also then its about two years of forum roleplaying.
Not that much experience when you think about it.



Theme preferences: None in particular, I love fantasy, and horror in general like Call of Cthulhu (of course only if GMed perfectly because if not its simply not scary and you cant give the right atmosphere for it.). Futuristic roleplays are also fun like 40k for example. I got interested also in Alien and Predator roleplays but didn't bother to read the rulebooks thoroughly. 



Memorable roleplay from the past: Many, most of them GMed by previously a member of Heresy Fog of War who is a good friend of mine. You can say that Dravly's The Sick Children is sort of memorable for me as it was the first RP I played on Heresy and also the first I've finished ^^



Favorite roleplaying system: Anything which is interesting, I particularly like the Call of Cthulhu system which I find to be extremely cool  (In short CoC ). Dark Heresy\Deathwatch\Rouge Trader are all nice but kind of confusing and not that GM\user friendly  Have no quarrel with D&D and I think its a great basic system.


Favorite games: Total War series, R.U.S.E (undoubtedly), Call of Duty series, Risk(Yes! Risk XD), Company of Heroes, Kotor I and II, Heroes series have all of them (yes all!), Elder Scrolls: Oblivion + expansions, DoW II is great but not my favourite, got some more which I can't remember now.


Favorite roleplaying moment: It was quite a funny moment, I was playing in one of Fog of War's roleplays, it was a near future roleplay and I was walking through a city with no memory of my past and who I am, thus I decided to make a little fun and as some cop tried to arrest me for no particular reason(it was a dictatorship) I started shouting and hitting him, for some reason that triggered a whole rebellion as apparently this was the sign they were waiting to. As a result from that I escaped and hid in the sewers, since then every time something bad happens I go and hide in the sewers XD


Favorite quote: Come On, Do It, Do It, Come On, Come On, Kill Me, Do It Now - Arnold Schwarzenegger(from Predator)
Can't think of a serious quote though 
Though I do like this one:
In Ulthar no man may kill a cat - H.P.Lovecraft.
'Tis but a scratch - Black Knight from Monty Python



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Something which I really want to see happening here is some sort of a "help" program for members who feel that they want to improve their skills in roleplaying, thus senior roleplayers, like Arky over here(darkreever) or Euphrati(Just an example dont get offended if I didn't mention you.) can help those players to improve, this of course will be completely optional. Except from that I think It'd be nice to have a more friendly feeling around here  I don't know, it feels kinda like each one is isolated from the other XD

Also A nice Idea would be a weekly\monthly competition which I already suggested(this is mostly *Deathbringer's *idea and I give him credit for it.), the competition itself is for example best post for gm's and players, this will not be judge by the length but by quality of course, I think It'd be nice and will encourage some people to work harder. Maybe even a reward is possible, something like a bucket of rep 

Another suggestion by *deathy* which I did find helpful was a thread for members to simply state if they can't post for X reason, for example a vacation. The idea itself is to allow others to know if you are around and if you are not and for how long will you be gone. Also a kind of what X member wants thread could be nice, in this thread members would be able to say what RP they would want to join right now so it would make it easier on GMs to know what RP will get more requests of joining.

The first one was the most important though, the help project if you may call it like that.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
Yes and No, title says exactly what this thread is but it can always be more friendly and "decorated" then a contact list  

I'm open for questions if anyone is interested, will answer everything you ask XD

I'll conclude this by saying that it's nice to meet you all more thoroughly and that I could never have imagined that DR is called Brian, it's so ordinary XD


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Forum name: Tarvitz

Name: Isaac

Age: 13 


Means of communication:
Email= [email protected] ( if you send me spam :ireful2: I will not be held responsible for what I do:laugh 


Location: London England ( you all know where that is) 



Roleplay experience: Well I have played D&D for about three years. Apart from that nothing. I do hope to make this more impressive 



Theme preferences: Horror, Sci-Fi (obviously) and action 



Memorable roleplay from the past:  i'm sad as I have no experience with roleplays so no Memorable ones 



Favorite roleplaying system: D&D it was good you did have to put a lot of effort into it though.



Favorite games: well roleplays in this site. I'm still into D&D though 


Favorite roleplaying moment: when I pushed da Red button


Favorite quote: pop goes the weasel 



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Well I would like to see, more post like Karaks asking for help for roleplays. Hell that was the most useful post ever. I'm also not so sure about the warning at the top of the page. " Strictly in character roleplay thread" This really confused me it seemed to say that you could not post, help for G'ming. 


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title? No I think it should be called the Contact lists of Doom JK

Pretty sure your Tarvitz, not that other guy Travitz  - darkreever


----------



## Serpion5

Forum name: Can`t recall at the moment... :scratchhead: 

Name: Adam Flynn (no need to hide my surname, there`s a dozen of it on Facebook, bunch of Irish feggars including myself )

Age: 23 

Means of communication: MSN: serpion5 [at] hotmail.com (I will delete the shit out of your mail unless you`re listed here so I know who you are. If you want to find me on facebook, let me know and I`ll link you to my page)

Location: Western Sydney Australia

Roleplay experience: Roleplay Threads since joining Heresy. This is the extent of my RPG experience. 

Theme preferences: Why limit oneself?

Memorable roleplay from the past: The Sick Children (Darvy), For the Hive (Me). 

Favorite roleplaying system: Roleplay Threads on Heresy. :grin:

Favorite games: Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts series.

Favorite roleplaying moment: Hakis hasn`t cleaned Garviel`s boots yet, and likely never will. 

Favorite quote: Why stand when you can sit?

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: I think we have what we need. Most GM`s are pretty competent.  

Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?: I think the title is just godawful, a far better one would have been The Anonymity Destructor! :wild:


----------



## Doelago

Forum name: Doelago 


Name: -


Age: -


Means of communication:

Hotmail: [email protected]
Facebook: PM me and I will send you a link. 


Location: Finland



Roleplay experience: For about a year. 



Theme preferences: Horror, thats the definition of awesome. 



Memorable roleplay from the past: Um, all of them? (Apart from the ones I GM;ed)



Favorite roleplaying system: -


Favorite games: Dawn of War series, Halo series, Call of Duty 4, Blood Bowl, Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning. 


Favorite roleplaying moment: To many to list down here. 


Favorite quote: Not sure. 


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Some proper Space Hulk horror. Failing that, a Sabbat Worlds themed RP. 


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title? Yes


----------



## revan4559

Forum name: Revan4559


Name: Liam


Age: 18(19 in may)


Means of communication:
MSN: [email protected]


Location: England



Roleplay experience: 8 years online roleplaying



Theme preferences: Action, Fantasy(like LoTR), Sci-Fi.


Memorable roleplay from the past:



Favorite roleplaying system: Forgotten Realms(Part of D&D)


Favorite games: Neverwinter Nights, World of Warcraft, Dawn of War(Original, Dark Crusade, Soul Storm), Dawn of War 2(all three), Final Fantasy 7, 8, 10. Assassin's Credd 1 and 2, Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2, Warhammer Mark of Chaos, Warhammer 40k Chaos Gate(very old game), Dynasty Warriors series. The list goes on.


Favorite roleplaying moment: Will add in later, need to decide between several.


Favorite quote:
Byakuya Kuchiki Bleach(Anime): "Arrogance destroys the foothold of victory"

Ulquiorra Schiefer Bleach(Anime): "You humans are always talking about hearts. It’s as if you have them in your hand. But my eye sees everything. Nothing can escape it. What it doesn’t see doesn’t exist. That’s how I’ve always fought. That's how I've always lived. What is a heart? If I rip open your chest, will I find it there? If I crack open your skull, will I find it there?"

Unknown Source(heard from a friend): "If at first you don't succeed, excessive force is probably the answer."

Unknown Source(Likely to be Hellsing Anime): "Humans make poor vampire hunters they are weak, frail, and corruptable. The Best way to kill A Vampire is with another Even Stronger Vampires."


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Absolutely no idea.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?

Yes


----------



## warsmith7752

Forum name: warsmith7752


Name: Craig


Age: 14


Means of communication: [email protected] (email + msn and things like that)
I'm also on steam under the name of warsmith7752


Location: Scotland



Roleplay experience: I have been doing pen and paper RPGs for longer than I remember, officially about two years here on heresy and recently started d&d but I have been doing quite a lot of that and consider myself pro at it.



Theme preferences: comody



Memorable roleplay from the past: miseries company



Favorite roleplaying system: D&D



Favorite games:WoW, magicka, dragonage, minecraft, deus ex, total war, Dawn of war (retribution orks ftw)


Favorite roleplaying moment: age of dragons what Torak (me) hit a giant in the crotch with a magical thunder hammer


Favorite quote: Couldn't single anyone out, everything on Heresey I quite like.



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: more dice based or an attempt at a comedy rp.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?: rp profile might be better but the current title is fine.


----------



## Midge913

Forum name:Midge913


Name: Ben


Age: 28


Means of communication:
Yahoo:[email protected]
Skype: PM me I will give you my Skype name
MSN: [email protected]

Location: Dayton, Ohio USA



Roleplay experience:I have been playing role-playing for the better part of the last 15 years. Everything from D&D to Star Wars and everthing in-between. Recently added the online roleplay threads to the lineup and have really been enjoying it so far.

Theme preferences: No preference. If it involves dice, paper, and character playing then sign me up.


Memorable roleplay from the past: Nothing stands out at the moment. There are so many memorable times.


Favorite roleplaying system: My favorite at the moment is the White Wolf system of games (werewolf, Vampire, etc)


Favorite games: Dragon Age, Fallout, anything Star Wars, Final Fantasy, Civilization, Mass Effect, pretty much anything complicated or quest type.


Favorite roleplaying moment: When a Minotaur fighter that I was playing in D&D waded through about 60 orks without taking a scratch.


Favorite quote: 
"Any intelligent fool can make things bigger and more complex... It takes a touch of genius - and a lot of courage to move in the opposite direction." - Albert Einstein

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." - Albert Einstein

"America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves." - Abraham Lincoln


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Nothing that I can think of at the time being.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title? Its ok, says what it means. Sprucing it up wouldn't hurt I suppose.


----------



## Euphrati

Forum name: Euphrati

Name: Laura

Age: 29

Means of communication:
Yahoo- truchaos
MSN- Euphrati
Email- [email protected]

Location: South Carolina, USA

Roleplay experience: LARP (white wolf), Vampire & Werewolf tabletop (white wolf), D&D (I favour the Eberon and Faerun settings), Star Wars, Star Trek, 7th Sea, Trinity, Shadowrun, Arduin, Rifts, Warhammer (fantasy rpg), Dark Heresy, Rogue Trader, Deathwatch, etc… I’m also a member of a local medieval group ‘Knights of Eastwind’ (I shoot a longbow and favour an axe/shield combo). All in all, 13+ years of role playing in one form or another either as a player or the gm/storyteller.

Theme preferences: I place a heavy emphasis on details and character development/interaction. I prefer a balanced storyline that allows for character growth but I am not bound by ‘theme’ so to say. I have to admit I’m a sucker for the interplay of emotions. 

Memorable roleplay from the past: Augusta by Night- somewhere close to 100 active players at its height. The Claw- my first text/forum rp (thank you Darkreever for allowing me the chance to take my first flight into forum-based under your watch).

Favorite roleplaying system: I favour d10/d100 (%) based systems that reward players for thinking outside the box and encourages role playing vs. simply rolling of dice.

Favorite games: Anything complex. I have played Everquest for 11 years.

Favorite roleplaying moment: back in late 2000 I was asked by a friend/gm if I would run an npc for him in a few sessions of his D&D game. The npc turned out to be a young copper dragon that was the companion of a gruff dwarven warrior. Her antics under my care included one instance where she had the bright idea to ‘hide’ the collection of gems the group had found by shoving them into her cheeks like a chipmunk and trying to play off that she didn’t know where they had gotten. It involved a lot of hand/claw gestures and a mouth full of ice on my part (to which I still cannot believe I managed with a entirely straight face), although when the dwarf finally convinced her to ‘drop them’ he ended up with a heap of gems covered in dragon drool begrudgingly spat into his waiting hands. I was quickly asked to join the group as a true player.

There have been countless moments of epic successes (and equally epic failures to which even divine beings would laugh and shrug helplessly in the face of) but that one moment sticks in my mind for the sheer interactive nature and creative humour it instilled in the event. 

Favorite quote(s!): 
_‘Fairytales do not teach children that dragons exist. Children already know that dragons exist. Fairytales teach children that dragons can be slain.’_

_‘They say most of your brain shuts down in cryo-sleep. All but the primitive side, the animal side; no wonder I'm still awake.’_

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: I would be thrilled to see a rp that was carried through a series where the characters were able to grow beyond the normal bounds/limits that a one-shot storyline entails. 

Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title? It suits.


----------



## Necrosis

Forum name: Necrosis

Name: Ken

Means of communication: MSN, [email protected]

Location: Canada, British Columbia

Roleplay experience: Not sure, more then 4 years.

Theme preferences: Fantasy

Favorite roleplaying system: Dark Heresy?

Do you like the title of this thread? Yes

What Happened to all the other information: I don't think it was necessary.


----------



## G0arr

Forum name: G0arr, or g0arr if you like.


Name: Dan

Age: 28

Means of communication:
Steam: G0arr001

Location: Arkansas, look for a town with no population sign and a torn down gas station

Roleplay experience:
12 years of D&D
4 years White Wolf
Around 3 years GMing WHFRP.
Around 2 years GMing Dark Heresy (I think).
Several months GMing Deathwatch and Rogue Trader

Theme preferences: 
Love me some Si-Fi other than that a good action/horror mix.

Memorable roleplay from the past: 
Humm… none really jumping out in my mind right off.

Favorite roleplaying system: 
Would have to say the D100 system that most of the warhammer games use. 

Favorite games:
Chaos Gate(damn the inability to run on my computer), Doom, KOTOR, Dungeon Siege, Elemental, Warhammer 40k(Though I havn’t been able to play it in years), MTG, Dawn of War (I and II), Might an Magic, Final Fantasy, Zelda, 


Favorite roleplaying moment:
D&D a barbarian is about to be sneak attacked by an invisible cleric. He smiles and turns to the group. “I trust the GM,” the player said seconds before the dice rolled. One triple 20 later his character is laying face down in the sand with a cleaved in skull. The player looks up at the GM. “You’re kidding me. I trusted you!”

Favorite quote: 
“They see me rollin, the polyhedrons.” Accysadpanda
 "I got this, I got this... You got this" Unknown failtank


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?:
A series of RP’s created by one or several GM’s that characters can be reused in. You can develop a character through a single game, but as years of D&D have shown me development is best over several different adventures. 


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
Yes. Says what it needs to say.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Forum name: Angel of Blood

Name: Dom

Age: 22


Means of communication:
MSN: [email protected]
I will only add you if you put who it is in the add request. And unless you happen to be some hitherto unknown fit bird, i won't be adding you on facebook ^^


Location: Buckinghamshire, England


Roleplay experience: RP like these? Only since last september roughly and only on these boards. Used to play Inquisitor years and years ago.


Theme preferences: Not really too concerned, as long as it looks well thought out and has someone reliable running it and reliable people signing up for it.


Memorable roleplay from the past: Not really done enough to warrant a favourite tbh. Though i did dearly like 'In over your head' by Deathbringer and sincerly hope it may start again one day.


Favorite roleplaying system: Err, again don't really do any others so this i suppose.


Favorite games: Call of Duty, Medal of Honor and Battlefield series. Left4Dead 1+2, CSS, Football Manager, FIFA, hopefully The Old Republic when it comes out. Oh and Mass Effect 1+2+(soon 3) own all.


Favorite roleplaying moment: Back when i played Inquisitor a friend failed rather massively on his melta bomb role and it ended up sticking to his own chest plate. Much hilarity insued, and in the end we just stopped rolling the dice to see just how much more he could die.


Favorite quote: "Nobody asks to be a hero. It just sometimes turns out that way."


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Like i said before would like to see Deathbringer RP start back up again ^^ But also would like to see a really well thought out RP that is something very different(much like in over your head was) and would actually finish through to completion and have sequels after it. Infact pretty much what Euphrati said above.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?: Does the job really. Could be called 'Darkreevers whimzical band of merry followers?'


----------



## Deus Mortis

Forum name: Deus Mortis


Name: Nick 


Age: 16, soon to be 17


Means of communication:
Hotmail and MSN: [email protected]
Facebook: If you are that bothered, PM me and you can have a link


Location: Greater London, England


Roleplay experience: About 3 years


Theme preferences: I tend to find my way into action RP's mostly, but I myself am rather open on the matter.


Memorable roleplay from the past: I have 3: AB:TN 2, Hammer of Olympia and The Sick Children


Favorite roleplaying system: Which ever one they uses here. I'm pretty much ignorant of all other forms of RPing :blush:


Favorite games: Call of Duty, Halo, Assassins Creed, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


Favorite roleplaying moment: Damn, that's difficult! Probably...if I had to choose...gah I can't pick! It would probably be from one of the above mentioned RP's though :victory:


Favorite quote(s): "You are the dumbest smart person I have EVER met!"

My Physics teacher - "When was the last time you were slapped? Not a kind slap, like one from your mother, but a really dirty slap?" (Now, I'm sure you aren't allowed to say that to a student, but it was bloody hilarious :laugh

"'What are you talking about? America's not going to destroyed!'
'Never? Rome was destroyed, Greece was destroyed, Persia was destroyed, Spain was destroyed. All great countries are destroyed. Why not yours? How much longer do you think your country will last? Forever?'"

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Nothing decent. I only say that because I will be busy soon, so won't have a lot of time to RP, which means that I'll miss out on all the goodness


----------



## High_Seraph

Forum Name: High_Seraph

Real Name: Chris "Carseats"

Age: 24

Means of Communication: [email protected]

Location: Southern Ocean County, New Jersey

Roleplay Experience: 10-13 years of all sorts of D&D, online Rps since joining Heresy(and I completely sucked at it, still do.)Just started a Dark Heresy campaign three weeks ago.

Theme: Whatever.

Memorable roleplay from the past: Two days is all it takes.

Favorite roleplaying system: Like D&D's system from use but loving the percentage of Dark Heresy.

Favorite games: Elder scrolls series, Assassin's Creed series, Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2, Mass Effect 1 & 2, Dragon Age Origins, Dynasty Warriors series.

Favorite roleplaying moment: Killing my party by not disabling a trap then looting thier corpses.

Favorite quote(s): "NO" - Mom after damn near anything I ask her.

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Dunno. Ask in a month.


----------



## Jackinator

Forum Name: Jackinator

Real name: Guess

Means of Communication: [email protected]

Location: UK, North East

Roleplay Experience: Very little, a few months on this forum plus some other stuff with friends

Theme: As long as it's fun

Memorable roleplays from the past: The Wretched Host, it didn't last long unfortunately but for the little time it was going I really enjoyed it and would love to see a return.

Favourite roleplaying system: Forum

Favourite games: Dawn of War Series, MW2, 40k

Favourite roleplaying moment: In serpion5's ...The Damned one of the Marines revealed his identity to me as a Marine from the Emperor's Children. I, as a loyalist turn and punch him, carnage ensues as we two loyalists face off against about six pre-heresy marines, thinking them Chaos Marines. I kinda accidently jumped the next update for which I am eternally apologetic, but it was still hilarious and good fun 

Favourite Quote: 
"Three rings for Elven kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf lords in their halls of stone,
Nine for mortal Men doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne,
In the land of Mordor,
Where the shadows lie"

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT's: Hmmm, tough question, there's quite a lot of good stuff already going on and I'm working on some stuff myself so I'm gonna pass.


----------



## deathbringer

Forum name: deathbringer (DB usually in chat or too my disgust deathy)


Name: Aaron


Age: 19


Means of communication:
msn [email protected]
facebook skype (preferably the first, i'm usually around after work)


Location: manchester uk 


Roleplay experience: Really started roleplaying on heresy a little under two years ago. Always loved writing, saw the roleplay section and stuck around, about the same time as dark angel and a little after BAV. Par reever i cant think of anyone that has been around with regularity, though admittedly I've become pretty sporadic, much longer



Theme preferences: I like interactive roleplays with lots of charactor development but nothing like a really well written action post. If its descriptive I'll love it

Memorable roleplay from the past: the claw and attention brothers have both been superb but the gates of hell and lelun will always have a special spot in my heart. The tortured wretch is by far and away the favourite of my creations.



Favorite roleplaying system: Forum , par that and maybe inquisitor my interest is minimal 


Favorite games: Inquisitor, fantasy, 40k 


Favorite roleplaying moment: Oh so so so many. I think my favourite charactors in Iorek, Lelun, the tyrant, Lynx have all had there moments


Favorite quote:

I'm camper than a row of pink tents
the whole of quagmires rant at brian and consequentially... hey quagmire i fucked your dad
my penis is not a dog... its batman
one of my sons is being chased by a guy... my other son is jealous... life is good

At the end of the day is it makes me giggle it's up there

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?:
well primarily i'd like to see all in komankos post... because i said most of it...
Secondly i'd like to see me return to form, I've been sporadic of late in interest and quality so I'd like that to change
Thirdly I'd like to finish an rp of my own.... i've been pathetic apologies
Fourthly I'd like to see the next new generation of heretical rp'ers spring up and grow. I've had the pleasure of growing under reever and euph's amazing guidance and had the pleasure of seeing guys like komanko and dravleth and particularly one of the best gm's on here reavan and poster's deus mortis become the fixtures they are today. I'd like to see the next batch
Finally I'd like to see a good solid tau rp. 
Do you like the title of this thread? It suits, cant complain but wouldnt sniff at something more grandious


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

*Contact info*

Forum name: Karak the Unfaithful (you can call me Karak)

Name: ### INFORMATION DELETED BY THE ORDO MALLEUS ###

Age: ### INFORMATION DELETED BY THE ORDO MALLEUS ###

Means of communication: I have E-mail you know! [email protected]

Location: Worcestershire, England, UK

Roleplay experience: not much but I'm a decent fluff writer

Theme prefrences: Horror, action, evil, pointless maddness and comedy

Memorable roleplay from the past: I like them all!

Favorite roleplaying system: we have systems?

Favorite games: all sorts of rubbish

Favorite roleplaying moment: Anything that Rupert did in the WAAAGH! roleplay

Favorite quote: "I am the Fury!" -me! and "destroy for the sake of destruction, kill for the sake of killing" -unknown

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: more bezerkers and BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!

Do you like the title of this thread?: what sort of question is that?!


----------



## Santaire

Forum name: Santaire

Name: Joe

Means of communication: 
Email: [email protected]
Steam: Santaire

Location: UK, North East

Roleplay experience: Very little before I joined Heresy

Theme preference: I'll try anything that looks like it will be good

Memorable roleplays from the past: Wretched Host. It's a pity it stopped and I hope BlackGuard will reopen it some time in the future.

Favourite roleplaying system: Forum

Favourite games: Assassin's creed series, Halo series (Although Halo wars and Halo Reach kinda ruined it for me), Dawn of War series, Elder scrolls series, Just Cause 1 and 2, War in the North, Mass Effect series etc.

Favourite roleplaying moment: Not really sure but if I had to choose it would probably be something from 'The Tashiri of Telanoth' by Midge:

Basically our group has just run into a tunnel. 2 other characters, one controlled by Serpion and another created by The Forgotten who had to drop out are about to attack a creature. My guy sprints past them, slams into the creature, uses his power to drive spikes into it then expands them, making it explode and cover everyone in blood. My guy then charges right back into combat.

Favourite quotes: 

'One ring to rule them all,
One ring to find them,
One ring to bring them all,
And in the darkness, bind them'


'All that is gold does not glitter,
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is strong does not wither,
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
From the ashes a fire shall be woken,
A light from the shadows shall spring;
Renewed shall be the blade that was broken,
The crownless again shall be King.'


'The light from the west is rekindled,
Forth from Imladris it springs.
Renewed is the hope that has dwindled,
To challenge the Lord of the Rings'​
Those above three are all from Lord of the Rings. Nothing else comes to mind besides the one below

'I'm a slayer manling. Born to die in battle, fear has no place in my life.' Gotrek to Felix in Trollslayer

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: A vampire rp or a steampunk one because either of those would just be awsome

Do you like the title of this thread?: No, I think it's absolutely useless and should have been replaced with *Satan's phonebook* :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Forum name: Lord Ramo


Name: Will


Age: 24


Means of communication: Ummmm Heresy? 
MSN: [email protected]

Location: England


Roleplay experience: Umm heresy again...... Thats it really......



Theme preferences: Horror, action, sci fi, comedy anything really... Except romance....



Memorable roleplay from the past: Either Unxepected first Attention Brothers, simply one of the best Rp's I have ever played.


Favorite roleplaying system: Mass effect count? Oblivion? If not then heresy...



Favorite games: too many of them to count... Rather immature....


Favorite roleplaying moment: Either during deathbringers three day rp when I had to save a mans life and failed. Got some good emotions in it as well as going into a lot of detail. 


Favorite quote: Get to the Choppa.. Predator

This land is our land, and we shall call it.... This land.... I think we should call it your grave.... Curse you and you inevitable betrayal.- Serenity.


What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: More quality rpers join, existing rpers continue to have fun.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
yeah its not too bad.


----------



## jonileth

Forum name: Jonileth

Name: Mark
Age: Kicking 30 in the teeth (29)

Means of communication:
MSN: [email protected]
Yahoo: [email protected]
skype: jonileth

Location: Southern Georgia, USA

Roleplay experience: Been an avid Role-player since 8th Grade. Done everything from table-top to online RPs, and pretty much every genre that's stricken my fancy since. 

Theme preferences: I don't really care, I think it's more important whether I can get involved in a story or not. If I can, then that is what matters and that's what I'm going to write about/play.

Memorable roleplay from the past: A D&D game described to me by a guy I was in the Army with. It centered around Ogg McGog and his pet rock Bob. Ogg (an Orc Barbarian) was convinced he was a Wizard, and Bob (a huge boulder) was his familiar. The knock spell was never so comical as when performed by Ogg hurling Bob through doors. Worked every time...

Favorite roleplaying system: I fell in love with D&D 3rd Edition, still revert to it whenever I tabletop RP.

Favorite games: D&D, Anything Warhammer 40K, and anything else with a good storyline.

Favorite roleplaying moment: That moment when a player realizes (s)he's screwed.

Favorite quote: "I want to know what it is, what it does, and if I can break it." -MST3K The Movie

What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Any good RP is fine by me.

Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?: It's functional, why change it?


----------



## Tixez.Scar

Forum name:
Tixez.Scar

Name:
Brady Chatten

Age: 
20

Means of communication:
MSN: Scardre[email protected]
Skype: Tixez.Scar
If I don't have it I can get it.

Location:
Vernon, BC, Canada

Roleplay experience: (How long have you been roleplaying outside of bed)
I've done some D&D, tried to DM a couple times.
Run a Dark Heresy game.
General Roleplay. No dice, story driven.

Theme preferences:
I have no preset limits.

Favorite roleplaying system:
D100

Favorite games:
Dark Heresy, Deathwatch, D20 (Most versions)

Favorite quote:
It needs to be about 20% cooler.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
I have no strong feelings one way or the other.
​


----------



## son of azurman

Forum name:son of azurman


Name: Jack


Age: 13


Means of communication:
email:[email protected]



Location: Scotland



Roleplay experience: none before heresy online



Theme preferences: 
lotr,warhammer,40k,halo and historic



Memorable roleplay from the past:fall of yevin 6 being my first ever rp but it sadly never saw the end it deserved



Favorite roleplaying system: forum



Favorite games: war in the north, battle for middle earth 2, halo trilogy, call of duty modern warfare 1 and 2, world of warcraft, starcraft 2, minecraft,space marine and lord of the rings conquest.


Favorite roleplaying moment: the puzzle reaver:act one curse of kalameihr
my character had just taken down a thug and to make myself more menacing my wizard tried to use magic but it blew up and sent me flying to the docks. 


Favorite quote:
"never toss a dwarf" Gimli

"should i describe it to you, or would you like me to get you a box" Legolas

"this new Gandalf is grumpier than the old one" Gimli

"for this exercise we will be advancing on the sheep's position" Corporal Mclain from my army cadet detachment.



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: more lotr, more warhammer fantasy and more halo.


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?
yes straight to the point but ive only just taken the time to read it


----------



## Commander Xillian

Forum name: Commander Xillian (Zill-EE-an)


Age: 20


Means of communication:
Skype (Same name)


Location: Eastern Seaboard, USA



Roleplay experience: 13 years



Theme preferences: Most everything really, usually the really odd stuff too.



Memorable roleplay from the past: When my Black Templar failed his sanity check while being forced to listen to elevator music, and proceeded to shoot the whole thing up.



Favorite roleplaying system: N/A, only minor exposure.



Favorite games: Dark Souls


Favorite roleplaying moment: When my Half-Bugbear 6 Year Old befriended a grizzled old Cowboy and was saved from a dire beaver. 


Favorite quote: Thou Shalt Not



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: A fun, hospitable place to finally roleplay in the 40K world.


----------



## Savage117

Forum name: Savage 


Name: (First name only, last name at your discretion) Jack 


Age: 17 


Means of communication: Skype is theoptimist117. dont mind if people message me to discuss Warhammer as it has a wealth of lore to discuss 
MSN, skype, AIM, etc.


Location: (Country, city, state, whatever.) The Eng-lands



Roleplay experience: (How long have you been roleplaying outside of bed) About a year of Pathfinder which is about 4 campaigns.



Theme preferences: (For example, Horror, action, etc…) I really don't mind, Horror is great, Action is great when it reachs the level of "warporn"



Memorable roleplay from the past: My rogue having his guts torn from his body as he was turned into a Undead Mummy (in complete opposite to his goddess who despises all undead) then a two week wait to see if I reached the Fort save. 



Favorite roleplaying system: (For example D&D, Call of Cthulhu, etc…) Currently Pathfinder but i'd love to play Dark Heresy or Inquisitor soon.



Favorite gamesathfinder, Dawn of War, Hotline Miami, Fallout series, Mount and Blade Warband (with mods otherwise its just terrible, the Total War series up until Rome 2, Shadowrun Returns.


Favorite roleplaying moment: Launching a grenade launcher into future McDonalds during a Shadowrun tryout. 


Favorite quote: "I survived because the fire inside burned brighter then the fire around me. I fell deep into that dark chasm, but the flame burned on and on"



What would you like to see happen/start up here in RPT’s?: Yes please, I'm very interested in joining a RP session. 


Do you like the title of this thread? (Yes/No) If no, then what might be a better title?


----------



## Newbie-202

Eh, why not.

Name: Thomas Walker

Age: 15

Means of Communication: Skype and, ''thomaswalker47'' I'm The SassMan. 

Location: Britain and Bristol.

Roleplay experience: I've been doing online Rp almost constantly for two years, coming on three now, and my first Rp was about Transformers.

Theme preferences: Action with a bit of physiological horror, no jump scares.

Memorable roleplay from the past: My favourite was back on that TF site and it was concerning an OC of mine Vs this really good player's, at least in my eyes he was good. Basically me and him were stuck in a tunnel system with absolutely no means of escape, aside from outside sources picking up our signals and coming to our rescue. So we fought, kicked each others ass then sat down, both up to our eye balls in our own blood.

Favourite roleplaying system: The ones without dice rolls. XD

Favourite games: Warhammer 40k Dark Crusade, Starwars Knights of the Old Republic and pretty much any RTS with a sold concept behind it.

Favourite roleplaying moment: Didn't I already answer this question?

Favourite quote: "I live to see you eat that contract, but I hope you leave enough room for my fist, because I'm going to ram it into your stomach and break your god damn spine! Ahhhhhhh!!!" - Arnold Schwarzenegger in The Running Man (I think).

What would you like to see happen/start up here in PRT's?: I have no idea what that is.

Do you like the title of this thread?: Yes.


----------

